# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Изменения в категории "Работа проекта"

## NickGolovko

Внесены изменения в состав категории "Работа проекта" форума Антивирусного портала VirusInfo. В соответствии с новой структурой темы разделены на две группы:

- Информационные сообщения
- Технические и иные вопросы

Пресс-релизы также отнесены к группе информационных сообщений.

Раздел "Информационные сообщения" будет предназначен для тем уведомительного характера, сообщающих об изменениях, происходящих на VirusInfo, для разнообразных объявлений, а также для обсуждения указанных сообщений.

Раздел "Технические и иные вопросы" будет предназначен для осуществления обратной связи с участниками по вопросам функционирования сайта и форума Антивирусного портала VirusInfo, равно как и проекта в целом.

Новая структура введена вместо прежнего разделения тем на относящиеся к сайту и форуму проекта соответственно. Практика показала, что подобная дифференциация не является оптимальной.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

